# Webwasher support



## moulikannan (Jan 29, 2009)

HI, I am admin of Unix servers in my office, my user getting error like he is not able to download more than 2GB file from website. We have squid proxy and webwasher secured tool. 


Could u pls suggest me how can i ienable to allow more than 2 gb download option in webwasher tool?

And the error message clearly showing its not allowed by webwasher something like that.

Do we have any option to enable in webwasher?



Thanks,
Mouli N


----------



## vaxilex (Sep 1, 2009)

I have the same problem, it seems that in my case it's about 50MB.


----------

